# Minature poodle height weight



## CharlieBrown285 (Feb 5, 2015)

Evening everyone , just we a wee question I was at the vets today for charkie to get his unjections and she weigh Charlie he was 6kg..the vet thought maybe he was big for a minature and maybe he was more standard... So I got home and measured charlie from feet to shoulder he was 10inches... Charlie is 12 weeks old and the vet thought he was big for a poodle.. Any Thoughts please to maybe what your poodles weighed or do weigh etc please.


----------



## Michaddison (Jan 17, 2014)

Poodle size (toy, miniature, standard) is determined by measuring the adult at the withers (not by weight). Looking at his parents should give you some idea how big he will be. 

My 14 month old mini is 15.5" at the withers and 16 lbs. She was 11.75" and 8.2 lbs when she was exactly 12 weeks old. She didn't hit 13.2 lbs (6kg) until she was 6 months old, and then she was 14.5". 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

So he's 12 weeks, 13.2 pounds, and 10 inches?



I have a smaller standard, she is 15 weeks and only 15 pounds. and 12.5 to 13 inches. When she was 12 weeks, she was *8* pounds and around 10 inches. She doubled her weight in 3 weeks. :alberteinstein::alberteinstein:



So it does sound like you have a taller-than-normal, heavier-than-normal mini for 12 weeks. Do you have information about his parents? He may just be an early bloomer, or he may grow up to be an oversized mini like Chagall and Beau.



All my estimates from doing research and talking to my standard's breeder puts her at an adult height of around 21 inches and an adult weight of 30-35 pounds. Do you have a picture of him?:act-up::act-up:


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

I have pictures of my dearly departed adult mini who at some point was around the same weight and height as her, but they look completely different despite being the same color. My standard (pictured) she's small but built more standard-y with the large muzzle and paws.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Abbey is a standard and is 13 weeks old today, she weighs 23 lbs and is 16 inches at the withers. She has been growing like crazy the past 2 weeks.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Naira said:


> So he's 12 weeks, 13.2 pounds, and 10 inches?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree completely. My girly is a small standard (out of 2 standards) and she has a growth pattern similar to Naira. Like Naira, you could tell she's not a mini because of her bone structure.

Right now my Hazel is 6 months old and about 25 pounds and about 20 inches. (I need to remeasure her). 

It is possible that your mini will be a tall Mini. Maybe not as heavy or tall as my small standard but taller then 15 inches. 

I think Changal (I can't remember if it is one L or 2) is a tall mini. Maybe search for him and see if that gives you any ideas.


----------



## CharlieBrown285 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi all sorry for the wrong detail.. I have just weighed Charlie.. Fist myself in the scales and then I lifted him.. He is 4.7 kg and not 6kg is this normal range?? And height 10inches to highest point of shoulders.. Is this normal for a mini?


----------



## Bizzeemamanj (Apr 14, 2014)

Cooper is a miniature poodle. I don't recall what he weighed at 12 weeks, but I do know he grew like a weed between 10 weeks and 6 months. 

He's now 11 months old and is 17.5 pounds (8 kg) and 15 inches (38 cm) at the withers. The vet said he won't get taller, but might fill in a bit.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Hazel was 11 pounds (or about 4.98kg) at 12 weeks old (I went back to look for sure) so I'd wager that 4.7kg (10.36 pounds) will put her on the tall side of a mini.

But a tall Mini won't look the same as a small standard. 

Do you know the size of the parents? That can help give you an idea of where they might fall. Hazel's parents were both in the 20-22 inch range so I don't see her going over 22". I think she is a bit over 20 right now at 6 months. I'll weigh and measure her tonight.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

My mini puppy, Molly is 12 weeks old and about 9 or 9 1/2" and weighs 5.6 pounds. The breeder thinks she will come in at about 14". We got Callie at 16 weeks. She was about 11 inches and weighed 7.6 pounds. She is now four and is 14" and 16 pounds.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Just want to share how big and fast my *silver* mini boy grew. He's out of an insize dam and sire, but grew to be oversize at 17.75". I didn't keep a record of his height all along (unfortunately!), but here are some of his weight stats taken at the vet's.

9 weeks 4.2 lbs
10 weeks 5.4 lbs
14 weeks 6.6 lbs
6 months 16.8 lbs
7 months 18.5 lbs
8 months 19.9 lbs
15 months 21.5 lbs
23 months 20.9 lbs 
4 years 22 lbs/17.75" -- he's the exact same today at 5+ years!


----------



## Hermelien1989 (May 30, 2014)

My miniature poodle gioia is 35cm high (14inch?) And 5,5 kg heavy. She is very light weigth I think


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Luce is a mini and was the smallest in her litter. She was 2.25lbs at 8 weeks. 12 weeks she was 4lb. 3oz. 16 weeks she was 5lb. 14oz. After that she gained 8oz. per week!! The vets office didn't write it down and I didn't thinking they did  I do remember she gained 8oz per week for almost 2 months! When she got up to 9lbs or so her weight gain slowed down a lot, and now looking back and thinking about it that may mean her growth was coming to an end.

by the time she reached 8 months (32-34 weeks?) she weighed 11.4lbs. and the vets office said she will fill out. I'm still waiting for her to fill out at 2 years old LOL. She is about 12" at the withers, it's hard to measure her alone.

Since she has had FHO surgery on BOTH hips:argh: the surgeon said top weight for her is 13lbs - no ball joints!


----------



## Andi (Jan 22, 2012)

Charlotte is about 36cm at the shoulder and weighs 7.5kg. She weighed 7kg for the first two years and then in the last she has really become solid. I always felt she was a little underweight and weedy before but now she's pretty good. 

I think she was a lot smaller than yours at 12 weeks.


----------



## Greenfoley (Jan 26, 2011)

Interesting thread. Linus will be 9wks tomorrow. Last week at his 8wk appointment I don't know how tall he was but he weighed 4.8lbs. I hadn't specifically thought of doing weekly height/weight checks but thanks to this thread I will do so


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Looks like Dakota will be an in-size mini. He is about 6 months and just over 12 lbs. and about 13 inches high. 

Online dog weight calculator predicts his adult weight at 14-15 lbs. 

My head says I wanted a mini that was 18-20 lbs. My back says he is the perfect weight.

10 weeks - 5 lb 4 oz
3 months – 6 lb 10 oz
4 months – 9 lbs 2 oz
5 months – 11 lbs 14 oz
6 months – 12 lbs 6 oz


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

The "Tiny Calculator" says Dakota will be 18-19 pounds


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> The "Tiny Calculator" says Dakota will be 18-19 pounds


You are so funny! In a few months we will know if the Tiny calculator is right. If so, you need to start a website.

PS - Doesn't count if we just pork him up with treats. So far he is like a lean gazelle.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

*looks back at my post from February*

I was definitely wrong. He he.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

MiniPoo said:


> You are so funny! In a few months we will know if the Tiny calculator is right. If so, you need to start a website.
> 
> PS - Doesn't count if we just pork him up with treats. So far he is like a lean gazelle.



The calculator refers to lean weight  When people ask how much Teaka weighs I reply "do you want to know what she should weigh, or what she does weigh?" Lol
*Disclaimer, so far the Tiny Calculator had only been tested on Toys, I cannot guarantee it's reliability for Minis.


----------



## bluegirls (Aug 10, 2014)

Mini: Looks like Dakota and my Coda not only have similar names but similar weights! He is 4 months old today and is 9 pounds and 2 oz. The exact weight as your Dakota at the 4 month marker!! He is 12.5 inches tall. His weight at 3 months was close, at 7 pounds to your 6 lbs, 10 oz. Only time will tell....We are two months behind you....I need to post pictures...


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Here is a chart of Ari's growth over the past 7 weeks:









Looks like Ari is going to be an in-size to petite mini girl. She now weighs 8 lb at 17 weeks, 2 days old. I'll post again in another 7 weeks with updated figures.

She is now almost exactly twice as much poodle than she was at 10 weeks! During that steep phase of growth between 4.5 lb and 6.1 lb, she gained 30% of her starting weight.

That's like a 130 lb person gaining 40 lb of bone and muscle in two weeks without getting fat (even though humans obviously don't grow that way, I still thought the comparison puts it in perspective).... Kind of freaky! I wonder if she can feel her bones growing.

Plotted against data provided about Chagall and Dakota:









*If someone has more data to contribute, I'd be glad to add to the composite graph! It would be really neat to compile some poodle-specific growth data.*


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

I don't have weekly specifics, but at 8-9 weeks Lila was 2.3lbs, at 16 weeks she was 6lbs, a year she was 12lbs, and she matured to be 15lbs and exactly 14" by the time she was two. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

*For Comparison...*

I thought I'd add Mochi's data since she's a weird case. I tend to call her a Miniature for insurance or vet visits but she's actually a cross between a 14in Mpoo (sire) and a 3rd generation moyen bitch whose pedigree had standards and real European imported Moyens, eventually tossed with a miniature and other "homemade" moyens. I don't know how tall the bitch was but she looked maybe 20in? Mochi was the runt of the litter - very much smaller than the rest. Now at 40 weeks old, she's 14 3/4 inches at the shoulder (very roughly measured) and one female litter-mate is about 16 inches (Pella/Brie's girl Lena).

That period from about 20 weeks to about 26 weeks where there's no data is when she was teething and seemed to eat nothing most days, and cried all night long. I was terrified because she was not gaining weight and actually did loose half a pound during this time.

Mochi's growth charts for weight and height below. I think the line would be solid connecting the points if I had entered values for every single week...


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

BrooklynBonnie said:


> I thought I'd add Mochi's data since she's a weird case. I tend to call her a Miniature for insurance or vet visits but she's actually a cross between a 14in Mpoo (sire) and a 3rd generation moyen bitch whose pedigree had standards and real European imported Moyens, eventually tossed with a miniature and other "homemade" moyens. I don't know how tall the bitch was but she looked maybe 20in? Mochi was the runt of the litter - very much smaller than the rest. Now at 40 weeks old, she's 14 3/4 inches at the shoulder (very roughly measured) and one female litter-mate is about 16 inches (Pella/Brie's girl Lena).
> 
> That period from about 20 weeks to about 26 weeks where there's no data is when she was teething and seemed to eat nothing most days, and cried all night long. I was terrified because she was not gaining weight and actually did loose half a pound during this time.
> 
> Mochi's growth charts for weight and height below. I think the line would be solid connecting the points if I had entered values for every single week...


It's easier for me to load numeric data than graphic data... any chance you can give me that? (i.e. 8 wks, 5.1 lb etc)

Thanks! :act-up:


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi Sophie Anne,

I wasn't thinking of adding to your chart but it could be nice to see how she compares directly!

Here it is, condensed version without weeks where no data was entered.
Wks Lbs.	In.
7 3 6
9 3.6 7
12 4.8 8
13 6.1 9
14 7 10
17 8.1 11
19 9.7 12
26 9.5 13
29 10.6	13.5
31 11.7	
32 11.5	14
35 12 14
37 12	
40 12 14.75


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

BrooklynBonnie said:


> Hi Sophie Anne,
> 
> I wasn't thinking of adding to your chart but it could be nice to see how she compares directly!
> 
> ...


Got it! The data is in the perfect format to import quickly. It's really interesting to have so many data points for Mochi! Thanks!

Here's the updated chart, with a couple other datasets from this thread added in. There are data labels on Chagall's points (*bold*) and Mochi's points (_italic_) to make the chart a little easier to read.










Ari seems to be following a growth pattern very similar to Mochi. She lost her first tooth yesterday, and hasn't been very hungry lately even though I soften her kibble with broth overnight (so it is more like pudding). I think her mouth hurts. Poor pups, growing up ain't easy! I wonder if Ari and Mochi will end up about the same size.


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

Very cool - thank you Sophie Anne!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice job on the chart, it's interestimg to follow !


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Sophie Anne, here are Zoe's weights so far:

Age (weeks)	Weight
9	3.2
11	4.2
12	4.63
14	5.4
15	5.56
17	6.6

She is very refined and not at all plump - she is a rather picky eater and very, very active!


----------



## NormaJ (Jan 12, 2021)

Michaddison said:


> Poodle size (toy, miniature, standard) is determined by measuring the adult at the withers (not by weight). Looking at his parents should give you some idea how big he will be.
> 
> My 14 month old mini is 15.5" at the withers and 16 lbs. She was 11.75" and 8.2 lbs when she was exactly 12 weeks old. She didn't hit 13.2 lbs (6kg) until she was 6 months old, and then she was 14.5".
> 
> Hope this helps.


How do you measure a dog at the withers?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

PeggyTheParti has an excellent method, if you don't have a wicket (an official measuring tool). 



PeggyTheParti said:


> For measuring height, I highly recommend using the ruler against the wall method. Or even a pen or pencil. Just lay it flat across the top of the shoulders until it touches the wall, jab your finger against the spot on the wall to mark it, then let puppy run free while you measure. You can even just lay your hand flat on the shoulders while your puppy's close to the wall. Lure with a treat in the other hand if you have to.
> 
> You may have already figured out a method that works for you, but I'm sharing because lots of people seem to struggle with this, especially with wiggly pups!


----------



## NormaJ (Jan 12, 2021)

NormaJ said:


> How do you measure a dog at the withers?





Rose n Poos said:


> PeggyTheParti has an excellent method, if you don't have a wicket (an official measuring tool).


thank you so much


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

The easiest method I’ve found is to hold a pencil level across your dog’s withers and make a light mark against the wall. Then release your dog and measure from the floor to the mark.

You can also just hold your hand flat on the withers and poke a finger against the wall, release your dog, and measure to your finger.


----------

